# Black Sand



## werebat (Jan 27, 2012)

Just cleaned out three local pet stores of their black sand for my 75G. Felt like I was prepping a meth lab, lol. Anyways, I currently have play sand in my 75G that I got from Home Depot last year. It compacts and forms a lot of gas bubbles. About three months ago I built a 20GL for my Red Ear Sliders and used Estes Black Premium Sand (branded as Stony River). It looks awesome, doesnt compact and is heavy enough to stay down and not float around the tank when the turtles kick it up. So I decided to use the same brand in my 75G. Once I change it I will observe it for a while before doing the same to my 55G. Guess thats my weekend project.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How fun! I like to use the Black Diamond (Or Beauty, depending on locale) blasting sand. Looks great. I dont have the issue of gas bubbles, Ive MTS.


----------



## TheWaterChanger (Jan 4, 2014)

Best of luck in your renovations, I have always thought black sand would look nice in a tank.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

If you're concerned about compacting sand, get some Malaysian Trumpet Snails,
They like to burrow in the sand and will help aerate the sand and avoid any gas pockets.
You can find them on Aqua-bid and E-bay


----------



## werebat (Jan 27, 2012)

Used a gravel vacuum trying to remove the sand. It got some sand and tons of water. I then saw some youtube videos that do the same thing but without the vacuum tube. They just use the hose and it seems more efficient. I will try that tonight. Appears the hardest part of switching sand will be removing the old stuff. I was going to try with a python so I wont have to lug buckets around but I wonder if it will jam. Guess I will find out later.


----------



## werebat (Jan 27, 2012)

Python didnt work, the sand clogged it. Used the hose without the vacuum tube and it was the best method. Picked up much more sand and quicker. Finally completed the whole replacement in about two hours. 

I bought play sand from Lowes and Home Depot and put one in each tank. One of them compacts pretty frequently but the other is doing fine so I do not have any plans to replace it. Unfortunately I cant remember which tank was which. The point is that all play sand is not the same.


----------

